
Ask HN: How do you get started in freelancing? - tbirrell
I&#x27;d like to get into freelancing, but google is not being very helpful. I understand all the stuff about how to work with a client and what to charge and all that sort of stuff. The thing I can&#x27;t figure out is how do you get the first job and the one after that? Where do you look to find these things? Do you approach potential clients? Or do you hang out your shingle and wait for them to come to you?
======
codegeek
There is no magic answer to this. You are just like 1000s of others who are
trying to get a piece of the freelance pie. So you need to differentiate
yourself.

Summary

You need to know how to sell and market yourself.

Some steps:

1\. Build an online presence. Start a blog, a simple website whatever. Write
about topics you want to focus on to get clients. For example, lets say you
want to find clients in a specific domain say online learning. Write blog
posts on that topic, If you cannot do it yourself, try to find someone who can
write for you (not ideal but better than nothing)

2\. Inbound marketing (related to Step 1 above). It is a lot better if clients
can find you than you finding them. Take this free course from hubspot (no
affiliation, just a happy student)

[https://academy.hubspot.com/certification](https://academy.hubspot.com/certification)

3\. Share code with public. Get a public github profile and do stuff there
(build projects. Anything. small or large)

4\. Build an audience. Start a youtube channel. Record screencasts of what you
know. Anything. E.g. How to install WordPress on your computer ? Plenty of
videos out there but people always like quality stuff

5\. Join existing open source projects. Become a contributor. Fix some bugs.
Send a pull request.

6\. Create an online course and offer for free on udemy. Join freenode and
offer help on topics you are good at

There are many more but this is to give you an idea. Rinse and repeat.
Unfortunately in 2016, you cannot just get freelance jobs by posting a profile
unless you want to compete on the low end sites like upwork etc for $10/Hour.

------
kayman
What not to do: \- Hang a shingle and wait for them to come to you.

What to do: \- Approach potential clients \- Reach out to people, start
getting used to it. Even if it doesn't go anywhere, get in the habit.

\- Reach out to old colleagues for no reason than catching up. \- End goal:
Build relationships. Build Trust.

As far as where to get your first clients, I've had real world success with
the following methods:

\- Mailing lists A lot of times people ask on mailing lists when they need
help with something. Every once in a while, you'll get an email from someone
with some work they need done. If you've been part of the mailing list a long
time, you can approach them as: Hey, I'm xyz. I've been part of mailing-A for
long time. I am (insert why you're suited to help) Ask to move the discussion
offline to a phone call.

\- Meetups Meeting someone here already shows you care/know the topic at hand.
You can see them face to face. Socialize without agenda. Towards the end and
beginning, listen for announcements for work/jobs. Approach them after the
meeting.

\- Recruitment agencies. Yes, I know you said freelancing but these agencies
are hubs of work to be done. It's just a matter of how you position your
relationship with client and recruitment agency. It's a good way to expand
your network circle. Best time to make a sale is when you don't need to make a
sale.

    
    
      It will be easier to approach potential clients in similar industries with 
      "Hey I work for client-a in your industry. I see you do great at X. I'd like to 
       reach out and pick your brain if possible."
     
      This will open the conversation.
    
    

I'd approach freelancing with the mindset of: "Hey I'm good at ABC. I can help
you with XYZ. Are we a fit? Is it worth us having a conversation to find out?"

My background/experience: I have more work than I can handle at the moment.
(that's with only a handful of clients as I'm a 1man band.) Had to figure out
the business parts myself through trial and error.

------
sebg
[https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/category/start-
freelancing...](https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/category/start-freelancing/)
is a good place to start. No affiliation, though have purchased some of his
products in the past and they were superb.

Specifically to your question regarding first client ->
[https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/3-easy-steps-to-finding-
yo...](https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/3-easy-steps-to-finding-your-first-
client/)

~~~
passiveincomelg
+1 All the material I've seen from Brennan was excellent. And there's a lot of
good free advice on his blog.

------
Mz
This will basically be a custom job. Every freelancer does it differently.

It would help to start by putting together a portfolio and then putting the
word out that you are available. This can be started with just putting a blurb
in your HN profile and on social media, where it seems appropriate.

That will not likely magically solve your problem. But it starts the ball
rolling.

You can also participate in HN's monthly "Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer?"
post on the first of every month. Keep your eye out for the next one.

~~~
kayman
I'm interested to find out if anyone has actually gotten work through HN's
posts of "freelancer? Seeking Freelancer?"

I see a lot of "I'm looking for work" in these type of posts.

~~~
gravypod
I got a quick and simple job from one posted by Whoishiring. It was "looking
for work" or something similar. It was a fun and easy task, I'd definetly do
it again if the price was right.

(one sad thing is they paid me in CAD not USD.)

~~~
kayman
To clarify: Did you put that you were looking for work? And someone contacted
you off it?

------
nvahalik
I recently made the switch to being a freelancer. However, I was a bit forced
into it as the company I worked for split and we got acquired. I was
technically a contractor there but there were some differences and it was not
the best place for me. But, I digress.

First off, I had to be convinced. Having people who believed in me was a huge
help. Granted, the people who were encouraging me to do this were also looking
to work with me, they had some incentive to do this.

Second, I had some great relationships established. People that knew me and
wanted to work with me specifically. It took a long time to get into positions
to create those relationships and a bit longer for them to turn into something
positive, but building (and maintaining relationships) is key.

Third, the thing that sealed the deal for me was going to a local 2-day
conference where a lot of people were looking for work. I spent about $300 in
travel and expenses for that conference (and I had a session there too). It
generated some significant business for me and I'm still working with and
talking to people I met there every couple of weeks.

Lastly, I had faith. Yes, I mean in the religious sense. At the end of the
day, I believe that God provides for me and my family and that I am ultimately
a steward of the people and projects that come to me. Where some might
attribute things to "fate" or "happenstance"—I've gone from "don't know what
I'm doing in 2 weeks" to "booked out for the next 2-3 months" in a matter of
days. Plan and consider the future but also realize that you are only in
control of what you do and how you treat the projects and clients you have.

------
amerkhalid
Back in a day when I was freelancing, I joined local Chamber of Commerce. That
brought me more business than anything else. It was mostly simple
WordPress/informational websites for local businesses.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Everything I know about business could fit in a thimble, but I do know this:
don't wait for anyone to come to you.

------
zerr
You need to be proactive, contact first, offer your services, explain how you
can help with their tasks, cold emails, etc...

Do not get into trap of freelancing sites such as oDesk, toptal, .... they are
the middle-man, you should eliminate the middle-man. Always contact potential
clients directly.

~~~
iamskeptic
I've heard Toptal isn't as bad as oDesk/Elance/Upwork. Why do you think it's
bad? I'm trying to avoid the same bad experience I had with Upwork.

